# Uninstalling programs



## LeviathaN- (Mar 14, 2014)

So I bought a laptop 5 months ago. The first month was fine but after that, it started to lag extremely badly. I decided to uninstall unnecessary things on my laptop but i'm not sure which are safe to uninstall and which aren't. 

P.S Windows 8.1 

Which of these do I not need?

Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 13 Plugin
AMD Catalyst Install Manager
Conexant HD Audio
Dolby Advanced Audio v2
Intel AppUp(SM) center
Lenovo EasyCamera
Lenovo PowerDVD10
Lenovo Solution Center
Lenovo VeriFace
Microsoft OneDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.616
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727
Power2Go
Qualcomm Atheros Bluetooth Suite (64)
Qualcomm Atheros Client Installation Program
Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet 
Driver ~Part of the thing above 
Realtek USB Card Reader
SugarSync Manager
UserGuide
Windows Essentials 2012


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There really isn't anything you need to uninstall. If your PC is running slow, then first run TFC Temporary File Cleaner then click on the link in my signature for *PC Running Slow? *and try those things.


----------



## LeviathaN- (Mar 14, 2014)

I ran TFC and I have been running CCleaner daily, I defragmented my harddrive, reduced all graphic settings to the minimum, set power plan as maximum performance, updated my drivers and ran a virus scan but it's still very laggy. The laptop does not overheat and it has an AMD A6 Quad Core processor with 4GB RAM. When I say lag, I mean FPS lag (Not internet lag).

I don't know why my laptop would be lagging :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Possibly the HDD is starting to show age. Even though the laptop is 5 months old. Run *Check Disk* on the drive. Go to Start/Search and type *CMD *right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt *type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Type a *Y* for Yes and Restart the computer. *Check Disk* will go through 5 stages and will take a while.


----------

